# Humidity?



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Does the Costa del Sol suffer from High humidity levels, or is it more of a dry heat?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know officially lol!!! When it eventually heats up it always seems dry and dusty to me, altho on the costa its probably different?

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if you are comparing it to tropical weather, then the answer is no. Not really that humid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> if you are comparing it to tropical weather, then the answer is no. Not really that humid.


No, not tropical humid I expect, but I thought it was always more humid by the coast??? Perhaps I've just got used to the dry heat of Madrid, but a hot summer in W-S-M in the UK will finish me off.
This is from a thread about places to live in Tarragona, which is not CDS, but around there somewhere
_one thing about Tarragona city is that it gets terribly humid during the summer months. I met my OH in Tarragona so I have fond memories of the place, and he lived there for a few years. He would start to sweat around May and didn't stop until the end of September , and he's Spanish! Perhaps it's better if you're a bit inland_.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I lived in Hong Kong for a long time. The relative humidity there was about 90% for most of the year, so perhaps I have skewed perception of what is humid or not

And I now live inland and up in the mountains


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I lived in Hong Kong for a long time. The relative humidity there was about 90% for most of the year, so perhaps I have skewed perception of what is humid or not
> 
> And I now live inland and up in the mountains


 
Well, that's the thing, you with HK experience and me with 20 years of Madrid dry oven heat, I wonder if we know what real/ normal/ run of the mill humidity is??!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that's the thing, you with HK experience and me with 20 years of Madrid dry oven heat, I wonder if we know what real/ normal/ run of the mill humidity is??!!


"healthy" is is supposed to be between 55% and 65% relative humidity..... what normal is, usually means where you live at the time


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that's the thing, you with HK experience and me with 20 years of Madrid dry oven heat, I wonder if we know what real/ normal/ run of the mill humidity is??!!


In Asturias (76% humidity today) we have high humidity all year round and it is a pain but in 6 years we have learned better how to handle it. Even so I can see us in 10 years time moving to the south as it seems to take its toll on some peoples health "ay up me joints are giving me gip today luv. t'was better back in Yorkshire".


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> In Asturias (76% humidity today) we have high humidity all year round and it is a pain but in 6 years we have learned better how to handle it. Even so I can see us in 10 years time moving to the south as it seems to take its toll on some peoples health "ay up me joints are giving me gip today luv. t'was better back in Yorkshire".


in all my time in HK, the onlyway I ever found to handle the high humidity was find a place with DGAC, preferably a pub. (Damn Good Air Con):ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> In Asturias (76% humidity today) we have high humidity all year round and it is a pain but in 6 years we have learned better how to handle it. Even so I can see us in 10 years time moving to the south as it seems to take its toll on some peoples health "ay up me joints are giving me gip today luv. t'was better back in Yorkshire".


Where do you get the humidity reading from??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=297124*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Where do you get the humidity reading from??


possibly from this website

I have it set to Javea, but just put your town in the search

70% humidity here today - 80% + most of the time last summer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> possibly from this website
> 
> I have it set to Javea, but just put your town in the search
> 
> 70% humidity here today - 80% + most of the time last summer


Wow! Lot of info there, isn't there? It says the humidity here is 80% smth today, so so much for oven baked Madrid!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Where do you get the humidity reading from??


Normally off my neighbours wall  Today from Asturias / Aviles weather forecast and climate chart: temperature, humidity (average/minimum/maximum) where they now go 82%

That said the humidity varies greatly within the village and thus the woodworm infestations but we don't have those anymore  

As for BGAC in a bar - works in Asturias as well as it does in HK that one


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't you use those dehumidifiers Nigele? We usually have to run one during the winter months especially in the bathrooms - and were told not to have the windows open for any longer than 10 mins really, as it lets further humidity/damp into the house.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> possibly from this website
> 
> I have it set to Javea, but just put your town in the search
> 
> 70% humidity here today - 80% + most of the time last summer


Good website.!:clap2: 72% humidity here, but I swear the winds are stronger than that at the moment


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I think it is more humid on the coast compared to inland but to be honest I found it more humid in central London!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Don't you use those dehumidifiers Nigele? We usually have to run one during the winter months especially in the bathrooms - and were told not to have the windows open for any longer than 10 mins really, as it lets further humidity/damp into the house.


Tallulah we do use a dehumidifier in the bedrooms but we find maintaining an airflow through the flat helps greatly. Yes I thought logically it might let more in but we tried it on local advice and it seems to work.

Initially we had problems in our ground floor flat with humidity and thus woodworm but over 6 years we have: 

Had a drain dug (not a major excavation) and plastic mesh in the ground to ensure no excess of water runs under the building (Cost 1200 Es and the block (12) paid).
Removed nearly all wood from the flat. Made sure any left was protected and sealed.
Had the windows replaced with PVC. 
Use just one humidifier for an hour or so in each bedroom each evening (after closing windows of course )

And based on how much water the dehumidifier sucks out per hour the situation is 10 times better now.

What still surprises me is how humidity issues change block to block - but even if we had known about the humidity and woodworm we wouldn't swap our vecinos for the world


----------

